# Applications pour étudiants ? (Prise de note, organisation.)



## Deseart27 (24 Août 2014)

Hello !
Pour introduire le contexte, me voilà tout nouvel acquéreur d'un iPad Air !  J'ai acheté ce dernier dans le but de réussir mon année (L1) en Fac de droit, en l'utilisant à des fins telles que la prise de note, l'organisation, la relecture de cours.. etc etc

J'ai parcouru le forum à la recherche d'informations concernant ce sujet mais.. les topics étaient anciens, et je pense que de nouvelles applications ont surement du voir le jour depuis.

Mes questions :
- Quelle(s) application(s) permet de regrouper mes cours, et de maximiser la compatibilité entre mon iPad et mon pc (windows) ? J'entends par là le fait de pouvoir lire / modifier / imprimer  mes cours, lesquels seront principalement du texte. Si possible, j'aimerais utiliser les formats basiques tels que excel, word ... Un vendeur a la Fnac m'a parlé d'une telle application mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus. (Serait-ce goodReader? J'ai également vu une vidéo (que je ne trouve plus non plus) parlant d'une app nommée "office²".. ?)

- Quelle application est la meilleur niveau prise de note ? J'aimerais pouvoir écrire (à l'aide d'un clavier logitech) mes cours, et les organiser de manière propre sans trop peiner. Les fonctionnalités bienvenues seraient par exemple le fait de pouvoir souligner son texte, de le surligner, d'écrire sous différentes couleurs, d'insérer une image.. 

- Niveau transfert des fichiers ipad=> pc et inversement, est-on tous d'accord en disant que DropBox est le mieux?

Je pense bien évidemment prendre iStudiezPro, qui me semble être vraiment utile, des avis?

Enfin voilà, je me questionne surtout sur la meilleur application pour la prise de note, le reste, c'est surtout un choix entre plusieurs apps.

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Août 2014)

Je ne suis plus étudiant mais professeur d'université. 
L'iPad Air est l'ordinateur dont je me sers pour tout (cours, présentation et la rédaction d'une thèse)
Chaudement recommandées:
Pages
Keynote 
Documents (Readdle) pour organiser en un seul endroit tous tes services cloud (GoogleDrive, Dropbox, Box)
PDF Expert (Readdle) pour les publications en pdf
Notability pout tout ce qui est prise de note
Calendar 5 qui fait à la fois agenda et rappels

Au fur et à mesure que tu vas travailler sur l'iPad, il faudra que tu ranges tes documents dans des classeurs sur Dropbox ou GoogleDrive. Autrement ce sera vite le fouillis. 

Studiez Pro, je l'ai eu gratuitement mais je n'en ai pas du tout l'utilité. J'ai aussi Teacher Pro mais c'est de la daube (que j'ai eu gratos heureusement)  

J'ai acheté un clavier sans fil Apple et j'utilise ceci http://store.apple.com/us/product/H6353ZM/A/incase-origami-workstation
pour travailler dans les mêmes conditions que si je travaillais sur un ordinateur.
J'ai un MBP (qui est à la retraite depuis que je travaille sur l'iPad) et un iPhone 5

En espérant t'avoir aidé. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------

Dropbox te donne 2 Gb; GoogleDrive 15 ou 25


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2014)

Pour moi, l'application la plus importante est Goodreader (il est en promo, profites-en). Mais c'est principalement pour annoter des PDF. Sinon, ce logiciel sait tout lire et peut servir de passerelle entre les différents logiciels.

Pour la compatibilité avec Word et Excel, j'ai deux solutions. Soit Document to Go qui a la possibilité de synchroniser des documents Word et Excel.

Soit, la solution que j'utilise le plus, Page et Numbers. Ces deux logiciels ont la particularité d'être vraiment bien faits (c'est par Apple) et les documents sont exportables au format Word et Excel ou directement éditables sur n'importe quel ordinateur ayant accès à internet (via le navigateur dans ta session iCloud). Normalement, ils te sont proposés gratuitement à l'achat de ton iPad.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Août 2014)

C'est pour cela que j'ai PDF Expert qui est lié à Documents. 
Goodreader, je ne l'ai jamais téléchargé car PDF Expert fait le boulot et je suis habitué à cette app.
Note pour notre étudiant:
Par exemple, Dropbox ou GoogleDrive font la même chose et le font très bien. 
Mais ce qui fera la différence au bout du compte, ce sera l'utilisation que tu en as et le degré de familiarité que tu auras avec l'un ou l'autre de ces services.




Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## Deseart27 (24 Août 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
Pour notability, (j'essayerais quand j'aurais l'Ipad, il arrive soon), on peut organiser ses fichiers textes facilement, comme de la mise en page etc? Je cherche vraiment quelque chose à utiliser avec un clavier, celui-ci plus précisément : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...eASIN=B00GI8FTWM&linkCode=as2&tag=ipadzapp-21


Concernant le choix DropBox ou GoogleDrive, je pense prendre celui le plus pris en compte par les apps que je choisirais. J'ai vu que page ne gérait pas DropBox, c'est vraiment dommage.. 
J'ai entendu parler d'une application (Français d'ailleurs) nommée "TextKraft", qui m'a vraiment l'air bien faite niveau prise de note. Quelqu'un l'aurait-il essayé?

Je vais aussi essayé le combinaison pages/ Numbers, ou encore Documents to go. 

Merci encore de vos réponses !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Août 2014)

Merde alors! Dropbox ne fonctionne pas avec Pages?
C'est pourtant ce que je fais tout le temps&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
Bien sûr que Pages Keynote et Numbers fonctionnent avec Dropbox, GoogleDrive, Box et ou iCloud. 
Je te conseillerais de télécharger aussi Documents qui agrègera tous tes comptes "Cloud"
D'autre part, il y a une section études sur l'AppleStore si je ne dis pas de bêtise. 
Jette un il. Section productivité entre autre chose. 
Tu verras, ton Pc ne te servira qu'à imprimer d'ici peu. 
Et puis, n'écoute pas les on dits. 
Ce n'est jamais intéressant. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## Deseart27 (24 Août 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Merde alors! Dropbox ne fonctionne pas avec Pages?
> C'est pourtant ce que je fais tout le temps&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> Bien sûr que Pages Keynote et Numbers fonctionnent avec Dropbox, GoogleDrive, Box et ou iCloud.
> Je te conseillerais de télécharger aussi Documents qui agrègera tous tes comptes "Cloud"
> ...



Arf j'avais lu un test de Pages qui disait justement que c'était son principal défaut. C'est surement périmé ahah ! Il faut que je me renseigne niveau Cloud et tout, je suis un peu à la ramasse et j'aimerais tout organiser avant la rentrée


----------



## Deseart27 (26 Août 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Merde alors! Dropbox ne fonctionne pas avec Pages?
> C'est pourtant ce que je fais tout le temps&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> Bien sûr que Pages Keynote et Numbers fonctionnent avec Dropbox, GoogleDrive, Box et ou iCloud.
> Je te conseillerais de télécharger aussi Documents qui agrègera tous tes comptes "Cloud"
> ...



Je n'arrive pas à utiliser DropBox via pages/numbers et autres, pourrais-tu m'expliquer s'il te plait ? ^^ J'ai trouvé deux-solutions, mais elles ne fonctionnent plus maintenant..


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Août 2014)

Quand tu as terminé ton document sur Pages, sélectionne en haut à droite de l'écran le symbole qui est à gauche du? Cela sert à partager. Tu peux soit l'envoyer par mail ou envoyer ton document sur une autre application (au hasard Dropbox:
Il te faut d'abord sélectionner le format (.doc si tu veux travailler dessus d'un pc ou .pdf si tu veux le garder tel quel.
Une fois que cela est fait, sélectionne Dropbox, sauvegarde et le tour est joué.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

Et dans l'autre sens (Dropbox à Pages), tu ouvres ton document de Dropbox et tu l'envoies sur Pages pour travailler dessus encore....


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------

